# Round 2 - Romantic period composers - March Madness bracket



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Round 2 has begun and will last for two days.

http://public.bracketeers.com/view-bracket.php?id=371

The new battles are:

Respighi vs Beethoven
Saint-Saens vs Vaughan Williams
R. Schumann vs Chopin
Faure vs R. Strauss
Brahms vs Mussorgsky
Berlioz vs Franck
Bruckner vs Mahler
Bizet vs Liszt
Tchaikovsky vs Elgar
J. Strauss II vs Wagner
Mendelssohn vs Rachmaninoff
Sibelius vs Scriabin
Debussy vs Schubert
von Weber vs Grieg
Borodin vs Rimsky-Korsakov
Dvorak vs Verdi

Thank you so much for those that votes in round 1. Happy voting in round 2.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Dvorak vs. Verdi? OUCH! That's UNFAIR, LOL. At least for me. 
Neat contest, though. I'm having fun with this round.

Tom


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

just jump in.

Tchaikovsky vs *Elgar* poor Tchai
*Sibelius* vs Scriabin, and Sibelius lost?
and *Dvorak* lost to Verdi ??


----------

